

Hackers: Wizards of the Electronic Age (1985, w/ Stallman, Levy, Woz and others) - canthonytucci
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bl_1OybdteY

======
canthonytucci
Amazing how much has changed and how much has not. I recently showed this to a
group of undergraduate students in a Tech Talks course (Mostly CS majors and a
few MEs and EEs). The range of reactions ranged from nostalgia and excitement
to "I didn't like the outdated 80's movie".

I should note, it's 30 minutes long, worth watching though.

